# Australia's "Search for a Supermodel Cow" Contest



## amysflock (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.moogoo.com.au/index.htm

If you click the supermodel search logo in the body of the home page, you can click through the three pages of finalists' photos. 

thewife, there are Brahmas...


----------



## Thewife (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you Amy, there are some cute pictures there!

I can't help but wonder if any of them are of the mythological beefmasters I keep hearing about, but never see?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 18, 2009)




----------

